# I'll always love you.



## GrellxUndertaker

So, today, i woke up to my beloved grell, dead in his tank. I had put a plant in a few days before and the plant ended up making him sick. He's the first betta fish I've ever owned, and he will not be the last, but he will always hold a special place in my heart. I love you grell, and I always will.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm sorry you lost Grell *hugs*.. Things like this happen. And it hard to lose your first betta, mine died a few days ago and I cried about it. 
Next time you should quarantine plants for at least a week before putting them in with fish, they can carry all sorts of nasties!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, I'm afraid i might have to burry another.....Because i bought the same plant for both of my fish....


----------



## fightergirl2710

Don't say that.. Is Undertaker acting strangely? 
If you have any doubts about the plant, remove it and QT it. And change Undertaker's water. It may help prevent any sickness..


----------



## Sena Hansler

what kind of plant was that??


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

The plant was rubber and....Unfortunately undertaker died as well.....It won't stop me from owning other fish though.


----------



## fightergirl2710

The plant was rubber? I thought it was live.  It may have been bad quality and leached some chemicals into the water. Sorry you lost your other boy too but I'm glad you aren't giving up on the bettas!
I think you should go to the store and complain about the plant and hopefully get it exchanged.. If not, throw it away..


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I was planning on going back for a refund. If i saw a good betta fish i'd get one.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Good idea.  If you do get another betta, be sure to rinse out your tank well with hot water before you put him in.. Just in case.  Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely rinse out  You can use vinegar, and rinse thoroughly with hot water, and it should be good


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I did use vinegar to clean out the tank and wipe off some of the plants.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I hope you rinsed the plants and the tank really well after wiping with the vinegar.. Preferably with hot water.. There should be no residue left, its very bad for the fish.. Anyway I gtg bye!


----------



## Bresn

I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I wish i could have done more for them, But i did give them the best and burried them. (even though i live in an apartment complex i found a place)


----------



## Sena Hansler

You know what, you didn't know the plant was bad. But now you know... you did your best  best of luck to you!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thank you, i hope i can get a betta fish soon. I miss watching one swim around in my room ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right  I actually would be terribly upset if Spartan did not live through that mystery poisoning... I was so scared when it happened, but he pulled through and he is definitely a fighter (hence the name?). I would definitely be sooo sad


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, it is sad. I'll be honest, I cried when I lost them....They were very special to me. They were the first fish I have had since I had fish when I was three.


----------



## Sena Hansler

awwww


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, but through them I discovered the world of fish keeping all over again.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Isn't that nice? lol. I learned alot... and I just started a year ago for actual fish keeping. I owned bettas since I was 13 (now 18) and I know a heck load of stuff, but of course, there is never ending knowledge. Can never know everything.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I wish i had more space in this apartment, for more fish that is. XD.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right??!!! If I could I would totally have a 50 gallon... I could have too ;( but... where would I put it? xDD I would still stick to bettas though... by far my favorite. ^^


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I pretty much want to stick to betta fish. Mainly because they are so beautiful and have ton's of personality.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely  I don't care if people say "fish are stupid" or "they cannot feel emotions" or anything, because to me, they are smart little guys who are worth every devoted moment


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I had a friend say that they couldn't feel emotions or have them i was sort of thinking when they told me. "Yes, please continue talking with your foot in your mouth" So to speek


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well the way I put it... until the fish speaks to us, we are ALL wrong. But we can bloody well think what we want about our wonderful fish. Sure, we cannot measure their brain waves. But it takes more brainwaves to have no emotions then it does to have emotions...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Fish do speak to us i think, with their movements, their color and how they react to us.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Exactly  My Spartan, if my hand were in the water, he is in my hand o.o;; He likes to do tricks for me, and before when he was in the 1.5 gallon, I used a cup to scoop him out... he would jump into the cup for me o.o;;; He is now 2.5 years old and his colors get brighter every year I have him


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Ugh, i'm so jelous, i had the hardest time getting my fish out of the tank, but they would eat off my finger though....


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah Madame snatches food 2.5 inches out of water -.- I learned to move faster... I have had Spartan since he was 6 months though. Just a puny, dull, fast moving guy lol. So him and I have gone through lots ><


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I had grell for about 5 months, Undertaker, somewhere less then that...But i love them as if i had them for years


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well that is a good sign of a good person  I know people who would keep a goldfish in a bowl, three days later he dies, they go "all well let's get another fish" and go buy a betta, and it lasts a month and they go "all well let's get another fish"


----------



## BettaMiah

Wait, did Undertaker pass as well? Last I checked he was alive but you were worried.  Sorry about Grell. 

Sena- I know! When I was telling a friend about my pets (The fish came up somehow) and I told him my goldfish is a spoil brat, and I told him how massive my little 3" Goldie's tank is, he said 'Why would you spend that much $ on a stupid Goldfish? Just get it a bowl' And, well, I flipped.

"DID YOU KNOW GOLDFISH CAN GET 2 FEET LONG AND NEED AT LEAST 40 GALLONS FULLY GROWN? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH AND THEY CAN LIVE DECADES THEY ARE KIN TO KOI AND CARP BLAH BLAH BLAH!"

Yeah. And when my friends Betta who lived in a bowl (I tried to tell her, and she was like I don't care its just a dumb fish! Fish live in bowls! Haha loser.) Anyways he jumped down the drain (Go figure, he wanted out and she turned that water on, she isn't very bright, and away he went) And then her mom laughed so much and she didn't even care. And her brother also has a betta and now her mom is just WAITING for it do die. 

Wow.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh good grief. Now see, I actually care for any animal I have. a 17 year old cat...bawled when we had to put her down due to nerve failure from a tumor on her brain ;(( Hamster? oh I love him. Fish? love them all. And you know what... Marge, the food swallower, is getting somewhat better now though - which means I won't be losing another betta 

Yeah Dusk died from mysterious internal problem, which the stress of ich and a water change pushed him over the edge. Admiral was just a sickly little boy and I tried so hard...


----------



## BettaMiah

I see Admiral has left a mark on your heart. 

Here is how much I love my pets-

I name my snails, I literally cried when one of them died. 

My 9 year old cat Minne who died or cancer on her lip that went to her brain, got a ton of attention. I was just a little kid. 

I have spent hundreds upon hundreds of dollars all for one little free Goldfish my Science teacher gave me last year. My mom said I was never allowed to get fish, and since then I have had tons.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

@bettamiah. Yes undertaker did pass, when i came home from school yesterday he was a the bottom of his tank not even moving, and my mom got the refund on the plants, the person who refunded them was very understanding and said if she remembered, she'd tell people about how the plants wern't very good in small tanks.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Good thing Grell. Good to hear the person was understanding.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, i'm weary of hearing about people who just don't seem to understand how devistating it is to lose a pet fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Those are people who just cannot appreciate the little things in life 

Personally, any animal, or critter has the right to live. Well, not just LIVE, but be healthy and happy


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I know. I hate going into a LPS and then find dead fish (which is what i found when i went to petco to return the fish plants and i did want a new betta fish, found the cutest one, white and black double tail....but my mother said no....) I also found a fish that was in a cup with growing alge....I was so mad...but i said nothing because i don't like talking to people i don't know....face to face anyways.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah, I know. In the store, there are 8 females. I guarentee only 2 will be sold. The others will have gross bowls until they sell or die. The males, will be put with wrong fish and get injured, chewed up, ich, or die. Or the bowl bettas, will have occassional water changes (every 2-3 weeks for the one litre container). It's quite sad, really. even when working there for a school thing, I asked "can I clean them out?" and I was told, "no, they're fine as is. they don't need to be cleaned all the time."

:|


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

That just makes me upset. I mean. If the cups they live in don't get changed then...wont they get ammonia burns and such?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes. All my young girls, Marge, Tina, Zebra and Rose had ammonia burns. They were also tiny. They never grew during their 2 month stay in that store. Once I got them, their burns went away, leaving very little to no visual problems. They also grew between 1/2 to 3/4 an inch within a week!!! Just shows... proper care = healthy, happy bettas.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I'm sure it does, the whole time i had undertaker he blew bubble nests every day. He was a very happy fish until he got sick.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah... Well, now you know  sadly, found out the hard way.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, and i wish i could have done more for them..But i just had no idea what i could do...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well you did your best and it wasn't your fault. You didn't know that the plant was defective


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Oh well, live and learn right?


----------



## Sena Hansler

exactly  And you know, this last year I've learned a heck load. It's never ending, and you will always come across an unknown problem - but then during/after you'll know about it


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I've learned alot just in the few months of having both undertaker and grell. Its odd, my mom and i went into petco looking for guppies and we came out with a betta fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha!! Well then  yeah guppies are pretty and all... but I like bettas better still lol


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, the only reason i wanted a guppy is because of a manga i really like. Wouldn't you know...I still ended up giving my betta fish names from a manga too. XD I'm such a serious otaku...


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD haha! Well, it makes it worse (better?) if they actually do fit the name >< haha!!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

They did fit there names for the most part. Now its thining of all sorts of names for future fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha yeah >< I have a harder time naming my bettas now, then I did before D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

How come? Have you had too many, or not enough sources for ideas?


----------



## Sena Hansler

both xDDD

I have nine bettas. in total I have owned: first betta Mr Betta (I was young... lol) second was Finicky, third was Freddy, fourth Spartan... then the rest: Madame, Marge, Tina, Zebra, Rose, Voldemort, Maine, Crayola Colors 

I think next I'll have to go to Japanese names, then Chinese, then Russian or something xD Plus I am spawning Maine and Madame...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

So i just got some good news, possibly sometime this week or next week i may get a betta fish. My mom has someone at work who actually bred some. So supposedly she's going to bring one in tomorrow and my mom will take a picture.


----------



## Sena Hansler

huh. weird. I replied and it didn't show up...
anyways, I hope you have better luck when you do get a new betta


----------



## BettaMiah

Sena Hansler said:


> Those are people who just cannot appreciate the little things in life
> 
> Personally, any animal, or critter has the right to live. Well, not just LIVE, but be healthy and happy



Maybe not bugs... I mean, they deserve life, but... It ain't the end of the world if one gets squished. 

Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDD yeah but I still have standards for buggies  like, bumble bee... I will release outside if in the house. A spider OUTSIDE the house, I won't squish. but if a wasp or spider is in the house oh boy they are fair game >< lol


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Ugh i hate spiders.....*shudders* eight legged creatures should never have been put into the chain of evolution. But i do hope i get this betta. it sounds beautiful.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha I like them to rid of Mosquitos and pester bugs. But if they are in the house, oh good luck to them *squish* lol. 

And so do I  and you definitely gotta share pics when you do !


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I got the betta, pics as soon as i can. ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay!!! ^^


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I can't wait to see him up close.


----------



## betta dude

sorry about grell


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right? lol. I think the reason I like bettas, is that I dislike people.. (most people I meet are behinds). At least bettas are 1. nice to look at and 2. more fun then getting yelled at -.-;; lol

And you MUST get a photo of your new guy!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I promise i will. I JUST got him, and i need to get him aclimated to his new water and then put him in his new tank. (*got new tanks and made sure to wash them vigorusly with hot water*)


----------



## BettaMiah

Lol. I base my hate or love of bugs based on cuteness. Sorry. I mean, if I see a daddy long leg, i'll save him, or if I see a huge praying mantis, i'll save him, but if I see a big fuzzy spider, I'll go get my math book and... well, you get the picture.


----------



## Sena Hansler

good job 

and haha poor spider... xD mathamatics never hurt so much


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

So i did decide on a name...His name is itachi,


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's a good name


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I thought so too. It fits him,.


----------



## Sena Hansler

hey.... how do you spell "Saske"...."Saskai".... lol 1. I totally forgot and 2. my friend named her betta that and she doesn't even know how to spell it. (I'm caring for him as he has SBD... previous owner before her were bad owners...tank never ever cleaned) 
Neither way looks right to me.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Okay. Um...It might be sasuke. just by judging about how your trying to spell it XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes it is xD I knew I was missing a letter... geeeeez I dated a Ryosuke I should know this... but guess I forgot LOL


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

XD well then.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I get to help my friend's betta... She saved him from her neighbor (terrible owner), and now I am helping her help him xDD Have you ever seen a betta with ALL fins in thin strips, that ocassionally fall off???!!! His does D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

No. And i have a question, how many pellets do you feed your bettas?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I don't have pellets. >< lol probably should get some.

I use flakes, freeze dried bloodworms, and anything live (pesticide free mosquitos, fruitflies, aphids, mealworm meat, butterworm meat, etc) that they can eat. So usually, 3 Bettamin flakes, 2 bloodworms, and a mealworm meat piece xD then one day of fasting.
I know pellets are better, and less chance of bloating, but I never had a problem with the way I feed them. My new girls have doubled in size, actually, since being with me, with that food


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

oh, cool


----------



## Sena Hansler

what do you feed yours?


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Pellets, or flakes, whichever they will eat. I'm a little worried though, Itachi seems a little lathargic with clamped fins...I wonder if the vinigar i used is still in the tanks.......


----------



## Sena Hansler

If you are worried about it, you can take him out, and use hot hot water to thoroughly rinse out. Do you have like a tap hose or kitchen hose or something? that works pretty well. Then you can re-add dechlorinated water.

Or you can do heavy water changes each day, which'll lower the vinegar. 

And are you positive there is absolutely nothing else in the tank that could leak anything bad? and you rinsed everything including filter too?


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I don't use a filter, i do a full change once a week, however i'm rethinking that and might do partial and full changes once a week because of it. I even boiled a few things to make sure that anything bad on them were off in just plain tap water. I bought new plants, and rinced them off vigorusly with hot water.


----------



## Sena Hansler

What size of tank do you have?


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

2.5 gallons. (ps i got a new fish today to so...i worry about him too)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ahh okay. yeah with 2.5 gallons, you can just do 50% weekly water change


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thats what i thought would be a good idea.....


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yep  that way he still has older water, but his water is clean  and hey... where's the picture?


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Okay okay, go check new boy itachi and now here's neji...or something like that. XD Btw i checked my water perameters and everything seems okay, he might be a little stressed so should i add stress coat?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Usually, new bettas will be stressed out because of new place, new water, new food... It's normal. I had one betta "pout" for two and a half weeks!! another loved it day one... you could add stress coat, as (when I still had it, or could still buy it) that is what I used to use to ease adding fish, new fish, and water changes for the finicky, stressed ones


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Okay, its just i'm really nervous after....well losing both of my fish...*bites fingernails*


----------



## Sena Hansler

I don't blame ya. My friend has lost all her bettas too (not her fault) and this new one, is in rough shape from before she got him and she doesn't want him to die D: so I don't blame you at for for being nervous  I'd be too!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thanks for understanding, the next time i do a water change i'll add a little bit of stress coat.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Good idea  and I definitely wish you luck with him!! I know it can be hard... and sometimes disheartening when you cannot save a betta, no matter how much time and effort you used...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I still love them both, i just worry about them....T.T


----------



## Sena Hansler

Don't blame ya  I always worry about my fishies. I double triple check when I wake up and before I go to bed >< alive? check. no raggy fins? check. no illness? check. lol


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, i'm going to change some of the water out tomorrow. DX god i just want them to get better so i don't worry so much. *has the tendancy to overworry*


----------



## Sena Hansler

again still don't blame you  it sucks to have sick or stressed fishies..


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

It does, i mean, they both have appitites so they are eating....But i just worry if i stress them out too much.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, why do you think "you" stress them out? I mean they should be stressed from being in a new area.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Oh, because if they don't move, I'll walk around to make the water shake a little and make them move......


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha!!! I get my bettas to move too. Rose was such a cowardly submissive unresponsive girlie... now she is active and getting along with the other bettas. Any "stressed" male I get new, I usually use the handle of a net to get them to move, which really even exercises them (although some people say "ohh that's meeeaaaan" which now most have just learned to attack it O_O


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

O.O XD wow. At least i'm not the only one who worrys about no moving fish...And then does something annoying later to make them move.


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDD nope!!! not the only one. Spartan never had a problem. But I noticed Voldemort is a lazy little butt. So I use the net handle to chase him around >.>; also gives him some exercise... Same with Rose.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

xD nice...Neji will flare at a mirror. which is funny. And itachi, usually is a bundle of energy but hes just a bit lathargic at the moment. so feel he's just stressed.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Probably just stressed  it's okay. My friend's betta is stressed because he is not in his 10 gallon, and he has me studying and treating him, and feeding him these weird foods..... LOL


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Aww. The poor sasuke! I hope he gets better by the way.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So do I D: my friend has lost her bettas before (because of her mean heartless brothers) and she rescued him from a bad bad (x infinity) owner, and now he is just... well, I found more things wrong with him. Fin rot, returning SBD, fin biting from stress, boredom and long fins, shredded fins from whatever was in the tank before.... I've never seen fins fall off in strips D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

My god! That poor guy! It sounds horrible., but at least your giving him a fighting chance.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, I'd hate to have my friend find out he dies D: so I told her to let me take a look, and take him home. I am using epsom salt, need to get fin rot medication tomorrow (can't use AQ and epsom salt at the same time)... I am only feeding him the meat of a live mealworm, which'll be every second day in his case. I hate bad owners... there is a difference between being "unable" to take care of, or "new" to bettas... but a used-to-be-weed-plant-tank-now-for-a-betta-that's-forgotten-about owner.... just.... no. She'll be pretty upset if he dies!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I'd be upset too. I mean all that hard work and then he died.....I'd be like. "noooooo"


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah. she got him his own clean 10 gallon, with filter and lights... nice and warm, with smooth rocks, little bit of gravel and a live plant... got him the Bettamin flake and freeze dried bloodworms food, got a gravel siphon, a net.... She went all out for this little guy. So the most I can do is make sure he lives a long and healthy life


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah, I wish you the best of luck with him. He'll be in my wishes.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh I hope I have luck with him D: poor fella


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

So it looks like the stress coat helped a little bit, Itachi seemed way more active when i got home. I changed the water when i got up in the morning for a partial change.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Good  it's great he is doing better!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yeah it is, he even started blowing some bubbles.


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

*Sad face* Ugh, i just noticed this when i got home...He has a bump, like almost bloating near his head.... Should i be worried again? He still eats and is active but....T.T


----------



## Sena Hansler

Is there anything rough for him to run into? and where near his head? When I had a betta (in a 1.5 gallon) he got that too, and it went away on it's own. But each betta is different...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I do have a plastic treasure chest with possibly a small hole....I have a video of his bump and it looks like there is something on his head, do you know what that may be? Here is the video:
http://s537.photobucket.com/albums/ff340/narutoxaqua/?action=view&current=Itachi.mp4


----------



## Sena Hansler

hmmm okay... does the chest have sharp corners? is there a way for him to "try" getting underneath? To me looks like he just scraped himself on something - the white is his natural defense trying to fend off bacteria from entering the wound area. Do you see him trying to "dig" in the gravel? My Madame digs, or when freaking out tries to burry herself under the rocks and has a similar bump on her head ><


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Yes the chest does have some sharp corners. If i see a small hole then i'll try to plug it up....And i'll keep an eye on him if it gets worse.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely  I had a betta who liked to go under stuff... that was too small of a squeeze for him! so he was the ornament and rockless betta :/


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thanks I was kind of afraid...I mean what if it was swimbladder.....


----------



## Sena Hansler

swim bladder isn't on the head  swim bladder disease, SBD, is the bloating of the stomach. often the fish will swim awkwardly and often on his side, incapabe of swimming right side up. My friend's betta has it. Yours doesn't have SBD


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

*happy and releaved sigh* Thank god....I'm glad he's alright. ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah he was just probably being silly and getting into trouble


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Oh okay...Thats good to know *shiver* god its cold in my room right now.


----------



## Sena Hansler

yeah I live in a basement.. I know how you feel lol. I got a heater from a garage sale... mmm warmth D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

my rooms heating is broken XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

oh darn!! lol xD yeah the heat register is on the ceiling for me... heat doesn't even come to the room D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Plus, i keep my fan on at night because its too quiet in my room and i cant sleep...I do this even in the winter...


----------



## Sena Hansler

....haha true. once I move, I have to keep the tanks in my room!!! too quite otherwise..... The hamster however, little bugger is more obnoxious than anything D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I'm not the only one who needs noise to sleep! Yes!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha well either I have to hear the water from the tanks or have music  and I don't like waking up to being tangled in my headphones SOO tanks are a must lol

I had to take the betta dad out. He is a wonderful dad don't get me wrong just I added an albino Cory cat and he hates him... But the Cory cat is there for clean up duty so I need him in there lol


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

OMG you bred bettas?!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I did!! second spawn worked! first one didn't...

I got my an albino cory cat, to help clean. Although I lack infusoria (I DO have two live plants in there...) for a culture, most of the fry have taken to the powdered micro-food!!! yay!!! I had to take Maine out since he was bullying my poor cory cat D: otherwise, he could have been kept in there until the fry had to be separated ^^ I have only found a couple dead fry, which is good in numbers over 100...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

XD thats awsome. I have to do a full tank change for itachi...But i feel too sick to do it at the moment. TxT


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah i spent part of today cleaning the tanks and the two bowls  Voldemort has a bowl and Crayola has a bowl.. 2 gallons each of warm water  my poor Leo, balloon molly died last night. poor fella.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

awwwwww. poor guy. I just cleaned his tank...Is 7.4 a good ph leval for a betta by the way?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Usually 6.8-7.4 works... they are generally hardy fish, and can live in most conditions... other than brackish or salt water of course  I've never bothered checking the PH in my tanks. Never had to... Depends on your tap water PH though!! lol. You can always lower PH by natural ways, if you felt like you needed to... using driftwood. some rocks make the PH higher and wood makes it lower.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thank you for the tip ^^ *Smile* So how are your baby fish doing.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pretty good  cleaned the bottom of the tank... Found a few dead ones, which is okay. Many are hiding in the plants, nomming on them, and some will eat the micro-food lol  so far so good... ^^


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Thats good. I hope to see pictures of them when they are bigger ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha yeah got a video but all you see is black dots darting around... Lol!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

you should show me ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hedre is them spawning... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG-U1djUcjY
And here is the babies, with the dad bugging the poor cory cat. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjQIR1EpY0I


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Aww, so cute ^^ I can't Wait to see the babies when their all grown up.


----------



## Sena Hansler

so do I!! lol. right now they seem to be hiding in the plants more than anything. which is okay  some are still eating the micro-food which is good.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I'm so happy itachi is doing so much better then he was. ^^ He's eating and i think he picked a favorite side of the tank,The right side. Maybe because thats the side i feed him...Anways nejis doing good too, hes swiming more and showing more intrest in food. ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well that is great


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

It is a good thing. They both survived a week with me. And so, i'm glad they didn't die on me T.T i don't think i could have handled that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh I know how you feel. And just now Maine jumped the divider D: I had to go in and separate him from my Spartan... I would have felt so bad if Maine beat on him


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Poor spartian! Although i have to admit (read the thread about that before this) It so cute that spartian rested in your hand. I wish my fish would do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right?? lol. I have had him since he was just a little guy  and he trusts me enough to rest in my hand! He was my only fish for a bit, then had him with some other fish. Now he is by himself, 10 gallon to himself... My poor guy D:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Poor boy! I've got a quetion, do you think fish like music. Its just an odd thing because i think neji likes the rock style music personally. XD


----------



## aquaman17

who knows. if they can hear it i would assume they would respond to it in some way.


----------



## Sena Hansler

By the way, aquaman, welcome to the forums? 

And people say bettas cannot hear outside the water. I beg to differ. My Spartan knows when I snap my fingers, food is coming. he also knows my voice versus my friend's. He also knows my hand vs. someone else's. Plus he knows yellow (the color of the food container) means FOOOOOOOOOD  so maybe bettas can hear music. Why not, right?

Also, anyone heard the "30 second attention span" thinger? I beg to differ. If my bettas can distinguish certain things, such as color, voice, and all that do-dad, couldn't they have a higher attention span? I mean my Maine, I swear was plotting on how to get passed that divider for a day... then pop he appeared on the other side! Naughty thing...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

My fish know that when i get up in the morning, like my first footsteps out of the bed, both of them will start wiggling for some food, because i feed them in the early morning. XD. Not to mention Grell wouldn't take food from my grandmother, and i think that was because her hands are very thin compared to mine.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Bettas definitely are aware


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I know right? I just think they are the cutest little things in the world, and smart ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler

Very smart ^^ I swear Maine is just a mastermind... He looks like he is always thinking, and always figuring things out LOL


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I like the fact that my betta fish jump, but i don't make them do it often. I don't want them jumping out of the tank .x.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Very true!!! my female Madame jumped 3 inches today... silly thing. Luckily the top is always on and the water level right now is low lol.


----------



## vaygirl

This has gone from a memorial to a chat. Please make a post elsewhere to continue your conversation. Thanks. Being closed.


----------

